# 1yr Anniversary



## kwade3079 (Oct 23, 2013)

One year ago today I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason...It has been an honor & privilege to be apart of this time honored Fraternity of Brotherhood...&*may the G.A.O.T.U. continue to shine his everlasting Li/G\ht on & through me...Fiat Lux...Travel Li/G\ht

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## rotta.olavo (Oct 23, 2013)

kwade3079 said:


> One year ago today I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason...It has been an honor & privilege to be apart of this time honored Fraternity of Brotherhood...&*may the G.A.O.T.U. continue to shine his everlasting Li/G\ht on & through me...Fiat Lux...Travel Li/G\ht
> 
> My Freemasonry HD



Fiat Lux, Ad Infinitum


My Freemasonry HD


----------

